# how do you pick up poop?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

I stick my hand in a bag and turn it inside out.....what do you do?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Having raw fed dogs, we hardly ever have to. Even with 7 of them. 

But I have a spade & tray style poop scoop to do a quick sweep of the yard with it I need to.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Natures Miracle Jaw Scoop - Jumbo Dog Products - GregRobert Pet Supplies

I have one of these for the yard.

For camping/hiking/walking/etc, I use poop bags. I put my hand in, turn inside out, flip it around over it's self so it twists up and I tie the two ends together.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Now that I live on property, twice a year spring/fall I use a rake and just rake up the leaves/dead grass/etc but the poo thats there usually just turns to dust...ie lawn fertilizer LOL

When we lived in Denver and had a tiny yard, I used to scoop the poo twice a week but I used a rubber glove and a plastic grocery sack. It would take almost two months to fill a grocery sack from 6 large/giant breed dogs.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> I stick my hand in a bag and turn it inside out.....what do you do?


Are you really asking this question RC? Okay well, after you stick your hand in the bag and turn it inside out you go ahead and pick it up with your hand. The hand that's bagged that is...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i was curious other people's methods.


malluver1005 said:


> Are you really asking this question RC? Okay well, after you stick your hand in the bag and turn it inside out you go ahead and pick it up with your hand. The hand that's bagged that is...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i was curious other people's methods.


Oh, I thought you didn't know what to do after you put your hand in the bag LOL!! Can you tell I'm tired? 

Okay, I have a rake style scooper and tray and scoop maybe twice a week.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I just do the bag. I have all sorts of nice pretty coloured ones too!
Nothing pee's me off more than people who are too lazy to pick up after their dogs (on the streets ie).


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

When we are out in public ie the river or the streets I use a poo bag in a holder that is attached to dog's lead, that way there is no forgetting.

When at home as we have a small garden I go around every day or every other day doing my "poo patrol" with a small plastic bowl and plastic spade that lives between two plant pots outside the back door and then I flush it down our laundry toilet.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

We use the hand in the bag method as well. Shortly after we got Oliver, I had made a trip to our local dollar store. I just happened to pass the pet section and noticed they had poop bag dispencers for a buck as well as 60 pack poop bags for a buck. They work great.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We don't. Our dogs poops are so small, and are just dust before long anyway. When Wayne cuts the grass, it's just all gone. Poof! And it dosn't smell at all so... Like I said, we don't.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> We don't. Our dogs poops are so small, and are just dust before long anyway. When Wayne cuts the grass, it's just all gone. Poof! And it dosn't smell at all so... Like I said, we don't.


I wish we had our big backyard so I could do this again. Our grass now is about an 1/8th the size of our previous yard. I still don't really need to pick it up (I <3 raw) but I miss our grass...

Drews mom was fascinated by our dogs poop and how it disintegrated.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I love living in the country. We do have a smallish pen they can get to from the front porch to pee until we get our fence next week and sometimes I think hubby picks it up from there but mostly they poop out in the yard or pasture. 

My neighbor's shitzu took a poop in our yard the other day and it was at least twice as big as Rebel's poop.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Once a week or so I go around the yard with my horse shavings rake and just scoop up whatever poop is left that hasnt dissolved all by itself. It isnt much but I am a bit anal and dont like the thoughts of cuddling with my dogs who have been stepping in poop all day long. Its great because I have a really bad back so bending is very difficult for me. Also the design of the rake picks up the poop nicely and is much easier than a shovel. 

I then chuck the poop out into the hay field


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't...Yogi poops...next day its gone and sometimes the same day it will be dried, white dust hours later. You would never know by looking in our yard that a dog lives there.


ETA: I should add this is one of the many benefits of feeding raw.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My guys go in the woods to poop so I never see it. Our yard is about half woods and half grass (well green stuff that I pretend is grass). The boys are very tidy and just automatically poop as far in the woods as they can go. I'm assuming they actually poop !


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's funny I just had a discussion about this with the BF a few weeks ago. I bought a $30 pooper scooper and he about flipped. Best $30 I ever spent. It has a rake and then the part that collects the poop is made to have a grocery bag fit in side it. It works like a dust pan, when you pick it up it folds up and when you set it on the ground it folds out. I just tuck some bags in my pocket and when one is full I pull it out tie it and leave it. When I am done I walk around the yard picking them up. Then they just go in the garbage can. No mess, no smell. 

Obviously when I am out I bring bags and pick up as I go. One of my dogs usually wears a back pack and I just put the bags in there so I don’t have to carry it.


Also the non-poop issue on raw is the best endorsement for it I have heard.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Just your usual hang in the bag method, nothing fancy. I always use the biodegradable bags.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I live in an apartment complex, so picking up the poop is kind of...mandatory. Not gonna lie, I miss some every now and then. But Murph's turn to white crumbles very quickly and are gone, so I don't feel awful if I miss a few. Abbie poops in the woods around our complex lol, likes her privacy. 


There is one lady who has a little maltese type dog. Her dog poops out little red things (fed a food with dyes I'm guessing?) and she NEVER picks them up. I find them everywhere, and they never seem to disintegrate lol.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmmm. I must be in the minority-- I use newspaper. After the NY Times is read, I tie up and recycle the paper, then save some for poop. I tear a section into quarters, then fold over and tuck in my pocket before heading out. When he goes, I just unfold, pick up, then fold over like an envelope (well, sort of.)

I prefer paper to plastic because of I don't like the "squishy" factor of bags. Of course, with raw feeding there really isn't much that's too squishy, lol...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Hmmmm. I must be in the minority-- I use newspaper. After the NY Times is read, I tie up and recycle the paper, then save some for poop. I tear a section into quarters, then fold over and tuck in my pocket before heading out. When he goes, I just unfold, pick up, then fold over like an envelope (well, sort of.)
> 
> I prefer paper to plastic because of I don't like the "squishy" factor of bags. Of course, with raw feeding there really isn't much that's too squishy, lol...


ewwwww all I can think about it my fingers going through the paper and touching the wet goopy crap of the clients dogs....ewwwwww


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

At home I use plastic salad tongs and put it in a bag an small trash can. At my parents I use salad tongs and put it in a folgers can then dump that into a large trash can that we take out to the farm when it gets filled.
On a walk I use a bag.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

This was not always a option for me. There was times when Bridget stool was so wet I could not pick it up at all. If it counts I really did want to. Now if her stool is a little wet for whatever the reason I can still get it up. I hated being on kibble and not having any control over my dogs stool without medications. All I could do is look at Bridget and hope something somewhat solid comes out.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I use baggies. We live in a tiny uptown apartment. We have no yard, only the tree lawn that technique belongs to the city. So poo pick up is a must. I pick it up every time they go (poop bag style) but most of the time, my boyfriend forgets. When I get out there the next day (They usually only poop in the morning for me) I see the white powdery/half gone poo, or at least what's left of it and try to pick it up.

Thought it was funny when the neighbor with her pit started letting her dog poo and not cleaning it up thinking I would just do it. HAHA. My dogs' poo looks different. I even proved it to the land lord by letting a pile sit for a few days! My dogs' poo changes. Hers stayed the same.

Love the biodegradable poo bags. My favorite


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> I stick my hand in a bag and turn it inside out.....what do you do?


i do what you do.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> ewwwww all I can think about it my fingers going through the paper and touching the wet goopy crap of the clients dogs....ewwwwww


Noooo- it's the exact opposite. We're not talking tissue paper here. Thick newspaper. All I feel is the paper--- NOT the contents of the thin plastic bags.

Try it, you'll like it :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i do what you do.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Noooo- it's the exact opposite. We're not talking tissue paper here. Thick newspaper. All I feel is the paper--- NOT the contents of the thin plastic bags.
> 
> Try it, you'll like it :biggrin:












LOL this is the only newspaper and poop thing I could find :tongue:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

At home, I use a serving spoon. .y husband drilled a hole on the handle, put a string in and it hangs up. 
When we are out for a walk, we use poop bags with our hand inside.
I don't feed raw but even if I did, I'd still pick up as they poop because that's the only way to know if there's something in the poop such as worms or to know if they had diarrhea. Also, I have a poop eater, so...


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> LOL this is the only newspaper and poop thing I could find :tongue:


I'm now official grossed out! Gratz on using such nice words to gross me out. 



Makovach said:


> I use baggies. We live in a tiny uptown apartment. We have no yard, only the tree lawn that technique belongs to the city. So poo pick up is a must. I pick it up every time they go (poop bag style) but most of the time, my boyfriend forgets. When I get out there the next day (They usually only poop in the morning for me) I see the white powdery/half gone poo, or at least what's left of it and try to pick it up.
> 
> Thought it was funny when the neighbor with her pit started letting her dog poo and not cleaning it up thinking I would just do it. HAHA. My dogs' poo looks different. I even proved it to the land lord by letting a pile sit for a few days! My dogs' poo changes. Hers stayed the same.
> 
> Love the biodegradable poo bags. My favorite


I buy mines from Amazon. Been working on a 2,200 pack for over 6 months. It only cost me 18 dollars shipped for large, easy to open biodegradable bags.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I'm now official grossed out! Gratz on using such nice words to gross me out.



Ummm, yeah. I mean, there is such a disconnect between form and content, lol! Sweet, but, um...yeah.

Man, you can find anything on the web...:wacko:


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> Having raw fed dogs, we hardly ever have to. Even with 7 of them.
> 
> But I have a spade & tray style poop scoop to do a quick sweep of the yard with it I need to.


lol, i was going to say "I never do" as well. Our dogs only poop in one area of the yard and its very rare i even spot poop, and when i do its a dusty clump!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i only pick up on walks useing baggys. we have a tiny yard and you can barely tell theres dogs living here the poop turns to dust within a day or so.

its nice when i go downtown becuase the vets office has a baggy dispenser out front for the public so sometimes if i forgot my own baggies i can just run down there and grab one.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> I buy mines from Amazon. Been working on a 2,200 pack for over 6 months. It only cost me 18 dollars shipped for large, easy to open biodegradable bags.


I will SO have to get that link! I payed $16.50 for 120 bio bags!!!! I feel so ripped off!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Raw fed dog poop.... you have to pick that up?! :lol:

ummm i usually just let it do its thing, after 2-3 days in the sun it turns white, i mow over it and it gets spread all over the lawn... works well, and our lawn is thicker too... in places.
When we are out i use a bag typically how you'd use it, when we are in the mountains on trails... he climbs off the trail to go potty, even if it's to pee, this is nothing we've trained but he will go to great lengths to get off the trail we are walking on to do his thing, so far... he's always been a good 10-15 feet off the trail in the woods and just trots right back as happy as ever.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Raw fed dog poop.... you have to pick that up?! :lol:
> 
> ummm i usually just let it do its thing, after 2-3 days in the sun it turns white, i mow over it and it gets spread all over the lawn... works well, and our lawn is thicker too... in places.
> When we are out i use a bag typically how you'd use it, when we are in the mountains on trails... he climbs off the trail to go potty, even if it's to pee, this is nothing we've trained but he will go to great lengths to get off the trail we are walking on to do his thing, so far... he's always been a good 10-15 feet off the trail in the woods and just trots right back as happy as ever.


man your lucky Cesar will stop and take a crap right there in the middle of the side walk or the middle of the track if we are walking off lead just takes a dump any ole place which forces me to clean it up im sure the people who jog the track every morning wouldnt appreciate stepping in it.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I pick up with a baggie, but to be honest, if Ruby just has a little "rabbit poop" as I like to call them, I just leave them outside, when we go for our walk a few days later, most of it has crumbled away. I pick up about 90% of the time. I hate when I see giant kibble poos that people dont pick up, especially when someones dog decides to poo on the sidewalk, so gross. There is someone in my area who walks a great dane who NEVER picks up the poop, must be on a poor quality kibble because it looks like a huge pile of horse poo.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

idk i find the worst poos to be on foods with over 34 protein


Kat said:


> I pick up with a baggie, but to be honest, if Ruby just has a little "rabbit poop" as I like to call them, I just leave them outside, when we go for our walk a few days later, most of it has crumbled away. I pick up about 90% of the time. I hate when I see giant kibble poos that people dont pick up, especially when someones dog decides to poo on the sidewalk, so gross. There is someone in my area who walks a great dane who NEVER picks up the poop, must be on a poor quality kibble because it looks like a huge pile of horse poo.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> man your lucky Cesar will stop and take a crap right there in the middle of the side walk or the middle of the track if we are walking off lead just takes a dump any ole place which forces me to clean it up im sure the people who jog the track every morning wouldnt appreciate stepping in it.


lol ya... i know, he's a little OCD about it, i once had to climb down an embankment because he got himself stuck going down there to poop... needless to say we were both rinsing off in the river.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar will poop and pee if we are near water i have several pictures of him going to the bathroom in the local river,mudd puddles,lake superior...








caught pooping in the mudd puddle


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> idk i find the worst poos to be on foods with over 34 protein


That's because you are feeding KIBBLE. RAW fed dogs have small poops that crumble  Big difference, you should try it sometime...


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

Turn biodegradable bag inside out and pick up. Nothing to read there. But what I really wanted to comment was, boy am I glad I feed raw meaty bone, picks up so easy and no residue that's visible to the eye. I was walking my pup with a neighbor who feeds kibble the other day and it was disgusting watching her try to pick up her dog's poop, like scooping pudding with a sandwich baggie, leaving stains all over the place.

Oh and I have a friend who uses biodegradable bags, but puts his cigarette butts inside them along with the poop. Environmentalism in California is a very funny thing, sometimes it's more about what people see you buy than actual environmentalism. Just like a professor I know was renting Dumb & Dumber and some of his students came in to the video store and he was so embarrassed he stuffed it in his shirt and got accused of shoplifting. Well not just like it but it reminds me of that.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> That's because you are feeding KIBBLE. RAW fed dogs have small poops that crumble  Big difference, you should try it sometime...


i was responding to the poster who said that the dane was probably on a low quality kibble due to its poor stool.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> I will SO have to get that link! I payed $16.50 for 120 bio bags!!!! I feel so ripped off!


Amazon.com: 740 Premium Biodegradable Dog Waste Bags, Pet Waste Bags: Pet Supplies

Amazon changes their prices all the time. Apparently I brought the 740. I think they use to offer the 2,200 bag sells. Get the premium and not the normal bio's ones as I found the normal ones to be smaller and a few broke on me during the clean up...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> Amazon.com: 740 Premium Biodegradable Dog Waste Bags, Pet Waste Bags: Pet Supplies
> 
> Amazon changes their prices all the time. Apparently I brought the 740. I think they use to offer the 2,200 bag sells. Get the premium and not the normal bio's ones as I found the normal ones to be smaller and a few broke on me during the clean up...


Gross... I can't even imagine...

We can buy some pretty good ones at our local all natural pet store for really cheap. The owners of the store are the ones who supply the bags to the local dog park as well as all of the trails nearby. They are the Mutt Mitts. This is the sign that posted above the bag holder:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I must say it's interesting when I walk at the river with my dog because sometimes we come across humungeous sized turds that a) come from dogs with a HUGE anus or b) their food contains a heap of cereal matter and they go mouldy after a few days or just stay really dark.

Gross I know but I have to look where I am walking and so I notice many people can't be bothered picking up their dog's waste. In fact a friend I walk with once a week never picks up her dog poo, but then he is tiny and tends to go off in the long grass (off the walkway/path) so not so bad I suppose?!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

If in public, I use the hand in bag. 

At home, I use plastic scooper w/ long handle and pick up a few times a week. Even on kibble days, my dogs poop is small and breaks down quickly. Raw days, it just crumbles. So with 8 dogs, I maybe get 1/2 a walmart bag a week. If we get a lot rain, I don't worry about much. It breaks down and the mower mulches what doesn't!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> I must say it's interesting when I walk at the river with my dog because sometimes we come across humungeous sized turds that a) come from dogs with a HUGE anus or b) their food contains a heap of cereal matter and they go mouldy after a few days or just stay really dark.
> 
> Gross I know but I have to look where I am walking and so I notice many people can't be bothered picking up their dog's waste. In fact a friend I walk with once a week never picks up her dog poo, but then he is tiny and tends to go off in the long grass (off the walkway/path) so not so bad I suppose?!


When I walk other people's dogs I have to pick up their crap. The poops are never as nicely formed as my dogs. It's always really soft and HUGE and stinky.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

On walks, we just use a bag turned inside out. In the yard, I use a pooper scooper. In a weird way, it's almost fun picking up after them LOL. Ok, maybe not "fun", but since they've been on raw, it's not a gross job anymore.


----------

